# Allemande in C major for Unaccompanied Cello



## JorgeDav (Apr 9, 2020)

Hello everyone!

This is an allemande in C major for solo cello that I recently finished. It is my second suite dance piece for the cello (the last one was a minuet). It is in [:A:][:B:] binary form and 4/4 common time. The first part is 14 measures long and modulates from the tonic, Cmaj to the dominant, Gmaj . Part B is 22 measures long and goes through more modulations: Cmaj -> Am -> Em -> Am -> Cmaj.

Any feedback or suggestion is appreciated! Hope you enjoy it and thank you for listening!


----------

